# Urdu: Because firstly (, secondly...)



## ihsaan

Hi,

How can I express that e.g. "I believe something, firstly because "insert argument", and secondly because "insert second argument"?


----------



## Qureshpor

ihsaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can I express that e.g. "I believe something, firstly because "insert argument", and secondly because "insert second argument"?




aasaan zabaan meN...

mujhe x par/meN yaqiin hai *pahle* is liye kih....aur *duusre* is liye kih....


----------



## ihsaan

Perfect!  I appreciate your help.


----------



## Faylasoof

In the slightly less _aasaan zabaan_ :

mujhe x par/meN yaqiin hai *avval* is liye keh....aur *duvvum *is liye keh....

OR

mujhe x par/meN yaqiin hai *avval* keh....aur *duvvum *keh....


----------



## ihsaan

Interesting. It´s more of an Arabic influence (awwal) in the word/s used.

What would "thirdly" be when using these "less easy" words?


----------



## Faylasoof

ihsaan said:


> Interesting. It´s more of an Arabic influence (awwal) in the word/s used.
> 
> What would "thirdly" be when using these "less easy" words?


 avval / awwal is also used in Persian, but yes it Arabic. In Persian we have _naxust / nax__ustiin_ / _awwal / yakum_ = first !

In Urdu, third = _ tiisraa_ تیسرا (Urdu-Hindi) or _suvvum / sevvum_  سوم (Urdu-Persian).


----------



## ihsaan

Interesting. Thank you!


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> avval / awwal is also used in Persian, but yes it Arabic. In Persian we have _naxust / nax__ustiin_ / _awwal / yakum_ = first !
> 
> In Urdu, third = _ tiisraa_ تیسرا (Urdu-Hindi) or _suvvum / sevvum_  سوم (Urdu-Persian).




Faylasoof SaaHib, I have come across both سوم and سیم (as well as سدیگر  ) in Bal3amii's History. Would n't سیم be pronounced as "siyyum"?


----------



## uas60

Pehli baat yeh hai ke... Aur doosri, ke...
"The first thing, is that... And secondly, that..."

Just using simple words ^


----------



## BP.

uas60 said:


> Pehli baat yeh hai ke... Aur doosri, ke...
> "The first thing, is that... And secondly, that..."
> 
> Just using simple words ^


Even simpler:
awwalan, thaaniyan... etc.


----------



## uas60

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Even simpler:
> awwalan, thaaniyan... etc.



Wow can you use that? It's pretty cool, it's so Arabic! Is it saaniyan commonly understood? And what do you do for three?


----------



## BP.

uas60 said:


> Wow can you use that? It's pretty cool, it's so Arabic! Is it saaniyan commonly understood? And what do you do for three?


thaalithan, of course.


----------



## uas60

BelligerentPacifist said:


> thaalithan, of course.



Then raabi3an, khaamisan? I'm just surprised because would this be widely understood given they're borrowed from Arabic? Or would you switch to teesri, chotha, paanchvi (sorry I'm not so good at these!).


----------



## Alfaaz

They are often used on TV in religious programs (which of course have lots of Arabic!) and recitations of hadiths; For example: "_____ se riwayaat hai, Sarkaar-e-do'alam (s.w.) ne irshaad kiya, _____ cheezen imaan ko mazboot/kamzor karti hein: awwalan..., saaniyan..., etc." Apart from that, in poetry/literature programs or even sometimes in political talk shows...نَظَرِثانی


----------



## BP.

uas60 said:


> Then raabi3an, khaamisan? I'm just surprised because would this be widely understood given they're borrowed from Arabic? Or would you switch to teesri, chotha, paanchvi (sorry I'm not so good at these!).



That would be one of the several way of saying the same thing, the other ways coming from Persian and a Prakrit.


----------



## marrish

BelligerentPacifist said:


> That would be one of the several way of saying the same thing, the other ways coming from Persian and a Prakrit.


And English, too!


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> Faylasoof SaaHib, I have come across both سوم and سیم (as well as سدیگر  ) in Bal3amii's History. Would n't سیم be pronounced as "siyyum"?


 QP SaaHib, we do use both  سوم and سیم, but in our house the former is preferred!

 سیم is pronounced in three ways: 
i) _siyum_, ii) _siyyum_ and iii) _suyyum_. I've heard all three! 

The latter is again used by us in preference over the former two, and interestingly we reserve سوم _s*uvv*um_ for general purposes and سیم _s*uyy*um_ for the 3rd day after a person has died or the 3rd day of his / her death anniversary!


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> QP SaaHib, we do use both  سوم and سیم, but in our house the former is preferred!
> 
> سیم is pronounced in three ways:
> i) _siyum_, ii) _siyyum_ and iii) _suyyum_. I've heard all three!
> 
> The latter is again used by us in preference over the former two, and interestingly we reserve سوم _s*uvv*um_ for general purposes and سیم _s*uyy*um_ for the 3rd day after a person has died or the 3rd day of his / her death anniversary!



Thank you for the insight. It is much appreciated.


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> avval / awwal is also used in Persian, but yes it Arabic. In Persian we have _naxust / nax__ustiin_ / _awwal / yakum_ = first !
> 
> In Urdu, third = _ tiisraa_ تیسرا (Urdu-Hindi) or _suvvum / sevvum_  سوم (Urdu-Persian).


In Urdu too, we might use awwaliin, too. As for the 2nd, I saw and heard many occurences of دوئم سوئم do'em so'em. I don't know if these forms can be traced to pre-Modern Persian or it's indigenous sub-continental invention.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> In Urdu too, we might use awwaliin, too. As for the 2nd, I saw and heard many occurences of دوئم سوئم do'em so'em. I don't know if these forms can be traced to pre-Modern Persian or it's indigenous sub-continental invention.



If you type "duvvum", you will find other threads where your question could be answered.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> If you type "duvvum", you will find other threads where your question could be answered.


Many thanks for your suggestion!


----------

